

Resistance - moonlighter
http://fadeyev.net/2010/05/11/resistance/

======
jacalulu
Thanks for posting this! I'm working on my next blog post which I've been
meaning to get out since Monday, and clearly coming up with reasons to
postpone actually finishing it. The idea of giving in to resistance is good
motivation to get me to focus enough to publish it tonight and not put it off
any longer. A lot of what you mentioned in this post definitely resonated with
some of the things I have done and also purposely avoided doing, specifically
settling for safe and boring in my life.

